# Connecting Corsair GS600 to Power Plug



## lovedonator (Sep 13, 2012)

OK,so I assembled my rig today and as the Corsair GS600(PSU) has a power plug that is not compatible to Indian electricity boards I used the power plug from my old PC(Frontech 450W PSU). But when I tried to power on the system nothing happened. So I'm assuming it is because of the power plug. So what do I do to use the power plug provided by Corsair.


----------



## macho84 (Sep 13, 2012)

No worry post the pics of the corsair power connector and from there we will try to get the problem resolved.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 13, 2012)

Get a surge protector kind of thing from Huntkey or Belkin and then connect the power cable which came with GS600 to that.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 13, 2012)

macho84 said:


> No worry post the pics of the corsair power connector and from there we will try to get the problem resolved.



Here is a pic.  
Sorry it is not very clear. I have an old camera and lame photography skills.



mandarpalshikar said:


> Get a surge protector kind of thing from Huntkey or Belkin and then connect the power cable which came with GS600 to that.



Hmm,will try that. I can't understand why it is not powering on with the old power cable. After all it also carries electricity.


----------



## macho84 (Sep 13, 2012)

This is more than enough. 

Get a 3 pin multi point adaptor from local electrical shop. 

If you have doubt take the cable and check at the shop it self.  Mostly in hardware shop you can get it at less than 100 bugs


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 13, 2012)

macho84 said:


> This is more than enough.
> 
> Get a 3 pin multi point adaptor from local electrical shop.
> 
> If you have doubt take the cable and check at the shop it self.  Mostly in hardware shop you can get it at less than 100 bugs



OK,will go and search for one. Thanks

Will this work?
*www.ebay.in/itm/WORLD-TRAVEL-ADAPT...tDomain_203&hash=item3a788ab5b9#ht_2708wt_984


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2012)

Get a universal adapter which costs ~20 in the market. Will do the job smoothly for you.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Get a universal adapter which costs ~20 in the market. Will do the job smoothly for you.


Got the adapter but PC is not starting up. I made a thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/163281-newly-assembled-rig-not-starting.html#post1748794


----------

